# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Sauna Molenhoeve (Broechem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Molenhoeve
Van den Nestlaan 70 
Broechem (AN)

Bezoek de website van Sauna Molenhoeve

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Molenhoeve (Broechem).*

----------


## ppolleke

Fantastisch sauna-complex... zeer mooi tuin... en steeds vernieuwend.
Er hangt ook een echt restaurant aan dus mega lekker eten ook nog... een super-aanrader.

----------


## Ilse34

mijn favoriete sauna!
spijtig dat ik er nog moeilijk geraak nu men maatje verhuisd is naar Azië.

----------

